

Show HN: Spingredients – Cooking and Recipe Inspiration (iOS) - siburb
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/spingredients-cooking-recipe/id415115813?mt=8

======
siburb
I've completely redesigned this recently. Removed the old skeuomorphic UI and
replaced with a much cleaner style.

Simplified the functionality, removing all the extraneous synching and user
accounts etc (stuff that took forever when I first developed it and definitely
wasn't worth it!)

Hopefully people will find the idea interesting. The original data came from a
script that I wrote to analyse search engine results for the different
ingredients and their combinations.

Is it appropriate to upload some promo codes here so people can try it?

